# how to remove gray fuel tank from massey fergson 220?



## helpmethispieceof (9 mo ago)

Hey, I'm trying to get to instrument pannels in order to fix some wiring and a mice nest inside where the wires that go into the instruments but all these wires are pulling the pannel soo ill have to remove the diesel tank.

I removed 3 bolts on the bottom of the tractor it wont even move an inch the tank is solid still, I'm guessing theres more but its so difficult i cant fit anything to unscrew it, how the heck do u remove the gray fuel tank


----------

